# Maschine Software



## huxi0 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte in Maschine 2 mal Audio aufnehmen und wollte probieren ob ich damit eine Loop Produktion machen kann mit Instrumenten. Ich hab das Problem, wenn ich aufnehme dauert das noch ein mal einen Takt damit die Audio zu hören ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu beheben? Also das dass Audiosignal sofort nach der Aufnahme startet?

Gruß, Sandro


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

kann es sein, dass du von der Einzählen Funktion sprichst?
wenn du aufnimmst zählt das system erst einen Takt vor, bevor die Aufnahme beginnt?!

Gruß

Frank


----------

